# Driver for Creative Live! Cam Voice

## Vortex375

Hi,

I have a Creative "Live! Cam Voice" webcam. This site (http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html) does not list any driver for it (it's the one with VendorID=041e and ProdID=4045).

Does anyone know if there is a Linux driver that can handle this camera?

----------

## comprookie2000

Did you try the PWC driver;

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_PWC.html

```

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

```

----------

## BlackBelt

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Did you try the PWC driver;
> 
> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_PWC.html
> 
> ```
> ...

 

which kernel?

thanks in advance

----------

## comprookie2000

That was from 2.6.24-gentoo-r3.

----------

## BlackBelt

Thanks it works.

bye

----------

